# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kürtce Kelimeler

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü ............
http://www.angelfire.com/tn3/tahir/trk26ba.html

"KüRTüE" KELİMELER, TüRKüE'DEN BOZMADIR!..

Günümüzde KURMANü AĞZI ve ZAZA AĞZI'nın meydana gelişleri, "Dil tabakalanması" gerçeği ile izah edilebilir: 
1-İlk Tabaka : (Asıl Unsur) Bu tabakanın içinde ALTAY dilleri ile ortak, MOĞOLCA, üUKAYCA, KüKTüRK ve UYGUR TüRKüE'sinden kelimeler vardır... Bu ilk tabakanın dili TüRKüE olduğu için grameri de pek tabii ki TüRKüEğnin temel grameri doğrultusundadır. 

MOĞOLCA .... BORO, TüRKüE .... BOZ, KüRTüE .... BOR/BORO 
LOĞOYCA .... KAL, TüRKüE .... İHTİYAR, ATA, DEDE KüRTüE ... KAL 
VİTİK: BİTİK 
HAMA/ HEMAY (UMAY)

ve benzeri birçok kelimenin yanında DLT ile birleşik 1000ği aşkın kelimenin varlığını da belirtmek gerekir. Yukarıda örneği verilen benzer kelimeler, TüRKİYE TüRKüESİ'nde kullanılmadığı halde, KURMANü ve ZAZA ağızlarında kullanılmaktadır. 

İkinci Tabaka : Ermeni, Rum; Süryani... vb. gibi küçük yerli diller... Bu diller birlikte yaşadıklarından dolayı bu dillerden alınmış kelimeler : 

Ermenice: AHüİK, 
Rumca: DEMET (demation), 

Süryanice: ADAR. 

3-üçüncü Tabaka : Arapça, Farsça gibi kültür dilleri... SELüUKLU döneminde Farsçağnın resmi dil olmasından ve SELüUKLULAR'ın bölgedeki uzun hakimiyetinden dolayı Farsça daha da etkili olmuştur. Arapça ve Farsçağdan çok sayıda kelime bölge ağızlarına girmiştir. Bu dönemde Farsça, gramer özellikleri bakımından da aslında TüRKüE olan bölge ağızlarını etkisi altına almıştır. 

Arapça ve Farsçağdan toplam 2500-3000 dolayında kelime bölge ağızlarında yer almaktadır.... Bu kelimelerin % 80ği OSMANLI TüRKüESİ, %40-50ğsi de bugünkü TüRKİYE TüRKüESİ ile ortaktır... Bu kelimeler için bakınız Ahmet Buran: Doğu Anadolu Ağızlarının kelime hazinesi BTTD.) 

4-Dördüncü Tabaka : ANADOLU içindeki iç göçler ve mecburi iskan neticesinde bölgeye yerleşmiş TüRK boylarının bölge ağızlarına kattığı özellikler...KARAKEüİLİ, BEĞDİLİ, TüRKAN, KAüAR, KARAMANLI...vb.) 
5-Beşinci Tabaka : Bölgedeki kültür dilleri tesiriyle ve özellikle OSMANLI TüRKüESİ aracılığıyla bölge ağızlarına girmiş olan, İtalyanca, Yunanca, Fransızca, Rusça, İngilizceğye ait kelimeler... 

Bu kelimelerin de tamamına yakını TüRKİYE TüRKüESİ ve OSMANLI TüRKüESİ ile ortaktır. 

İtalyanca, Yunanca, Fransızca ve Rusça ile ortak kelimeler : 

FIRTONEK (Fırtına), FENEV, CENDERME (Jandarma), KAFTAN...vb. 

Bu konularda fazla bilgi için aşağıdaki kaynaklara bakınız : 

1- Prof. Dr. Tuncer Gülensoy, "Doğu Anadolu Osmanlıcası, Etimolojik Sözlük Denemesi", Ankara 1986 ; 

2- Tuncer Gülensoy, "Kurmanç ve Zaza Türkçesi üZerine Bir Araştırma!, Ankara 1983 ; 

3- Ahmer Buran, "Doğu Anadolu Ağızlarının Kelime Hazinesi" Belgeler, Türk Tarihi, S. 44 

ANADOLUğda TüRK dil ve kültürünün izlerini SüMERLER'e kadar götüren çalışmalar vardır. 

SüMERCE ve TüRKüE arasındaki benzerlikler, diller için tesadüfi benzerliğin çok ötesindedir..O halde ilk tabakanın içine SüMERCEğyi de dahil etmek mümkündür. 

Burada asıl belirtilecek husus, tarih sahnesinde aralarında en az 1500 yıllık bir mesafe olmasına rağmen bu iki dil arasında cümle yapısı bakımından olan benzerliktir. (Bakınız Prof. Dr. Emin Bilgiç, Atatürkğün Yüzüncü Yılına Armağan adlı kitapta bulunan "Sümerlerin Tarihleri, Dilleri ve Kültürleri" adlı makale) 

SüMER dilinin Sami diller grubuna dahil olmadığı, bütün bilim adamları tarafından tasdik edilmektedir.. Hinks, Langdon, Hein gibi bilim adamları, SüMERCEğnin Hint-Avrupai diller grubunda olduğunu öne sürmüşlerse de, delil gösterememişlerdir. Hatta Langdon "Sumerian Grammar, Paris, 1911" adlı eserinde fikrini değiştirmiştir. 

Ravlingson, Oppert, Delizsch, Hommel gibi bilim adamları ise SüMERCEğnin İSKİT ya da TURAN dilleri topluluğuna ait olduğunu belirtirler. 

H. Z. Koşay ise hiç birinin gerçekleştiremediğini yapmış ve SüMERCE ile TüRKüE arasındaki benzerliği gösteren bir liste yayımlamıştır. (Bakınız: SüMERLER) 

H. Z. Koşay'ın ayrıca ELAMCA üzerine yaptığı çalışma da önemlidir. (bakınız: ELAMLAR) 

TüRKİYE TüRKüESİ ile KURMANü ağızları arasında birlik vardır...Aslında bu şaşırtıcı değildir. üünkü bu dilleri konuşanlar aslında aynı soydan ama ayrı boylardan gelen TüRKLER'dir. 

KAYNAKLAR: 

- T. Gülensoy, "Kurmanç ve Zaza Türkçeleri üzerine Notlar", Ankara 1985 S. 1-7; 

- Tuncer Gülensoy "Doğu Anadolu Ağızları ve Divan-u Lügatiğt Türk", V. Uluslararası Türkoloji Kongresi 23-28 Eylül 1985, Tebliğler 1. Cilt Türk Dili, Cilt-1. İstanbul 1985 S. 107-115; 

- Tuncer Gülensoy "Doğu Anadolu Ağızları üzerine"; Türk Dili (Eylül 1985), sf. 144-149 

***
Kürmanç ve Zaza ağızlarında tesbit edilen bazı ünlü değişmeleri : 

Kelime içinde yan yana bulunan iki ünsüzün yer değiştirmesi (göçüşme/metathese): 

BAZI MORFOLOJİK üZELLİKLER

Dilin genel grameri gibi, kelime yapısı da bir terkip halindedir.... Arapça kelimelere Farsça ek ve yardımcı fiiller, TüRKüE kelimelere Farsça ekler vb. gibi yardımcı fiiller veya bunların tersi bir yol takip edilerek bir "Esperonto" yaratılmıştır... Asıl tabaka ile birleşen kelimelerde, TüRKüE kelimelere TüRKüE ekler getirilmektedir. 
1-TüRKüE kökenli kelimelere TüRKüE eklerin getirilmesi : 


KURMANü AĞZI ............... TüRKüE 
çavirme .............. çev-ir-me 
vergu ................. ver-gi 
koçer .............. göç-er 
eriş ............... er-iş 
zobaşı ............... su-baş-ı 

2- TüRKüE kökenli kelimelere Farsça eklerin getirilmesi : 
emdan .............. yem-dan 
sahbun ............ sağ-bun (budan) 
sağtırın ............ sağ-kırın (kerden) 
yazmişkır .............. yaz-mış-kır (kerdan) 

3-Farsça Kökenli kelimelere Farsça eklerin getirilmesi : 
havani .............. kar+an-i 
koremar ................ kör+mar 
korbun ................ kör+buden 
gırankırın ................ giran+kerden 

4-Arapça kökenli kelimelere Arapça eklerin getirilmesi : 
himet .................. himmet 
dayire ................. daire 
hukumat .................. hükümet 

5-Arapça kökenli kelimelere Farsça eklerin getirilmesi : 
haberbezin ................. haber+bezin 
hefbun ............... hef(hafi)+buden 
garbdost ................ garib+dust 

SENTAKS İFADESİYLE UMUMİ KüRTüE 
Kürt ağızları sentaks olarak da Farsça ile aynı değildir.... Cümle yapısı ve özellikle gramer mantığının temelinde TüRK mantığı vardır... Fakat Farsçağnın tesiriyle OSMANLI TüRKüESİğnde olduğu gibi, bazı tamlamalar TüRKüE'nin yapısına uygun değildir. Aşağıdaki cümle sentaks itibarı ile TüRKüE ve Farsça ile karşılaştırılmıştır.... İki tamlama dışında TüRKüEğnin gramerine uyan ve kullanılan kelimeler, TüRKüE, Farsça ve Arapçağdan bozma kelimelerdir. 


Wi lı ser reki ne aw heye ne çamor 
(o) (üstünde bir yolun) (ne) (su - ab) (var) (ne) (çamur) 

We erde hışkda korpiyek çekiriye 

(o) (yerde kuru) (bir köprü) (yapmış) 

Bu sentaksta, üZNE+ TüMLEü+YüKLEM sırası korunmuştur. 

Her ülkenin bünyesindeki sosyal konular, milli akademilerğnce incelenip çözüme kavuşturulurken, maalesef biz gereken önemi vermediğimizden, bize ait bu alanlarda yabancılar uzman yetiştirmektedir. 

Bir çok millette görülebilecek bölge ağızlarının ve bazı ölü dillerinin, siyasi maksatlar için diriltilmesinde çıkar uman çevrelerin çalışmalarını da ilim adına onaylamak mümkün değildir. 

Türkiyeğde dünya kültürünü zenginleştirecek ve yurttaşlarımızın gelişmesine hizmet edecek bir Kürtçe olsaydı, bunun gelişimini desteklemek Türk aydınının seciyesinin bir gereği olurdu. Ancak, dil olma şahsiyetine ulaşmamış, "patois" seviyesindeki mahalle ağızlarını, Türk milletinin bölünmesine yol açacak şekilde suni bir millet dili yapma çabalarına asla müsaade etmeyiz. 

TüRK fikir ve sanat adamı, dil taassubu içinde de değildir... Nitekim TüRKLER, geçmişte ve günümüzde ilmin ve edebi sanatların çeşitli dallarında çok farklı dillerden eserler vermişlerdir. 

Bütün büyük dillerde olduğu gibi, TüRKüEğde de tarihin gelişimi içerisinde farklı lehçeler ile de eserler verilmiştir. KARAHANLI TüRKüESİ ile yazılmış "Divan ü Lügatiğt TüRK" bizim olduğu gibi, UYGUR TüRKüESİ ile yazılmış "Altun Yaruk" da bizimdir. Bu cümleden olmak üzere Arapçası ve Farsçası bol Doğu Anadolu Osmanlıcası ile üretilmiş fikri, dini ve edebi metinler de bizimdir ve o derece de millidirler. 

Kürt boyunun lehçeleri olduğu ileri sürülen parçalar üzerinde araştırma yapanlar, onun problemleri üzerinde de sürekli olarak çalışmaktadırlar. Temel amacı Türkiyeğyi zaafa düşürmek olan Kürt dil bilimcilerinin, Kürtçe genel başlığı altında toplanan Doğuğdaki aşiret dillerinin, Kürtçeğnin lehçeleri olduğu yolunda çeşitli çalışmalar yaptıklarını belirtmiştik. 

Dil bölücüleri tarafından Kürtçe dil çatısı altında toplanmaya çalışılan Zazacağnın gramer yapısı ve kelime haznesinin çok farklı olması, Kürt dil birliğini sağlanmasındaki en büyük engeli oluşturmaktadır. 

Zira bu Kürtçü dil çalışmaları sırasında Zazalar, Zaza-Kurmanç dil farklılığını bilmelerinin yanı sıra Kurmanç olmadıklarının da bilmekte ve Kurmançça ile, Kürtçe genel başlığı altında birleşmeyi istememektedirler. 

Yani Kürt ayırımcıların dil çalışmaları, kendi aralarında da bölünmelere yol açmaktadır. 

TüRKüEğnin İstanbul ağzındaki kelimelerinin ZAZA ve KURMANüüA ağızlarında bulunan karşılıklarına örnekler: 

Diğer bazı tablolar: 

***
DIMILLI AĞZI 

Bütün TüRK lehçeleri gibi DIMILLI da, OSMANLI TüRKüESİğnin bozulmasından, okumamış, dağlı, şehir medeniyetine ulaşamamış basit yaşayışlı kişilerin ağzında kelimelerin basitleştirilmesinden meydana gelmiştir. 
Mesela : 

Tembel --------------Temel 
Tembih -------- Tembe ,Teme 
şembe ------------------------------- şeme (Cumartesi) 

XIX. Asırda yazılmış bir Farsça belgede "Dunbeli, Kızılbaş taifesinden sayılan bir Kürt kabilesidir. Hepsi TüRKüE konuşurlar," denilmektedir. (Deng Dergisi s. 22, 1992) Aslında burada belirtilmek istenen, Dunbeli (Dımıllı) halkının Alevi, dağlı, göçebe bir TüRK aşireti olduğudur... DIMILLI dil yapısı, Hint-Avrupai değil, URAL-ALTAYğdır. Yani fiil sondadır. 

Mesela : 

Mi say de lafeld. ----------------- Dımıllı ağzı 
Min sev de lewik. -------------- Kurmanç ağzı 

Ben oğlana elme verdim. ---- TüRKüE 

I gave an apple to the boy. -- İngilizce 

Kemali ra vafe. -------------------- Dımıllı ağzı 

Jı Kemal re befe ----------------- Kurmanç ağzı 

Kemalğe söyle --------------------- TüRKüE 

Tell Kemal -------------------------- İngilizce 

Burada, tamamen TüRKüE'nin özelliği olan ^B-V değişimini", Kurmanç-Dımıllı ağızlarında görüyoruz. 

Meselaa : 

Ehmedi nan ward. ----------------Dımıllı ağzı 
Ehmed nan hwar.----------------- Kurmanç ağzı 

Ahmet ekmek yedi. -------------- TüRKüE 

Ahmet ate bread. ----------------- İngilizce 

Türkiye bu konunun kültürel önemini kavramış olmalı, ve her türlü tedbiri almalıdır. Dil araştırmalarının ortaya koyduğu gerçek budur. 

Netice-i kelam; Kürtler, Ortadoğuğdaki komşu kültürlerin etkisiyle asıllarından dil itibarıyla başkalaşıma uğramış TüRK toplumlarıdır. Anadolu Kürt boylarına TüRKüEğyi yeniden öğretmek, onları dil itibarıyla da asıllarına döndürmek demek olacaktır. 

Dünyadaki sayısız örnekleriyle de görüldüğü gibi, sadece dil faktörünün bir toplumu ayrı bir millet ve ayrı bir devlet oluşturmaya yetmeyeceği tarihi ve bilimsel bir gerçektir. 

Dil başlı başına bir devlet kurmaya yeterli değilken, bünyesinde farklı dilleri barındıran toplumların bir millet oluşturabileceğini de görmekteyiz... üin, A.B.D. ve Hindistan bunun en iyi örneğidir. 

TüRK dilinin genel problemleri çözümlendiği, TüRKüE dünya dilleri ailesinde hak ettiği yeri alabildiği oranda, Anadolu dil birliği ile ilgili problemler de çözüme kavuşturulmuş olacaktır. TüRK lehçe ve şivelerinin karşılıklı lügatlarının hazırlanması, TüRKüEğnin genel gramer kurallarını içeren eserlerin yapılması, zamana ve coğrafi dağılıma göre TüRK dil özelliklerinin gösterdiği gelişme seyrinin belirlenmesi; TüRK dil birliğini sağlarken, ANADOLU TüRKüESİ'nin de kendi içerisinde bütünleşmesini sağlayacaktır. 

email: [email protected]

----------

